

Leadership tips, it's not about the leader - Spoutingshite
http://rypple.com/blog/funny-friday-leadership-lessons-from-dancing-guy/

======
Spoutingshite
I can see so many parallels in this story and how SuperMondays.org was
setup....it's interesting that the first follower is so important.

------
skowmunk
Awesome example, beautiful dissection and commentary.

Can relate to it word to word what I am seeing with my company.

